# How do I get an awesome China sound with Ezdrummer and expansions?



## Djenty (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm wondering how to get a sweet sounding china?

I really like the ones from Periphery, Volumes, and even Erra's new album, which is kind of a more tighter sounding one. They all sound so awesome.

I have DFH and the new Metal Machine expansions and wondering what the best way is to get a good china.


----------



## end (Jan 9, 2012)

i have no idea, i have hear something about the add on inferno, something like that. and i have been using addictive drums, plus i dont have a china in my set though.


----------



## Djenty (Jan 9, 2012)

end said:


> i have no idea, i have hear something about the add on inferno, something like that. and i have been using addictive drums, plus i dont have a china in my set though.



Well, atleast you replied...


T.T


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 9, 2012)

The sabian 19" china from the metalheads expansion has an amazing sound, very distinct and sharp.

I wasn't too fond of the chinas in metal machine sorry.


----------



## Djenty (Jan 12, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> The sabian 19" china from the metalheads expansion has an amazing sound, very distinct and sharp.
> 
> I wasn't too fond of the chinas in metal machine sorry.



You're right, they are not that great


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 13, 2012)

paiste has all of their cymbals available for samples
great stuff, i use them for programming


----------



## Djenty (Jan 20, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> paiste has all of their cymbals available for samples
> great stuff, i use them for programming



Just checked out the 16" and 18" and wasn't a fan.


----------



## Augury (Jan 20, 2012)

somebody got an idea how to get a china sound smilar to the new Carnifex record?


starts around 0:47


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 23, 2012)

Djenty said:


> Just checked out the 16" and 18" and wasn't a fan.



16 and 18 from what series?
they dont just make one of each size you know...?


----------



## Djenty (Feb 12, 2012)

So is this possible?
I really want that short "Tss" "Tss" sound!


----------



## ArrowHead (Feb 12, 2012)

There's no easy answer or tips. Spend a little time learning to mix. Cymbals are not approached individually in a mix like drums are. They're all typically captured by the overheads. 

You're even more confined with the Ezdrummer samples, since they're already pre-mixed and treated. You can add more effects yourself, but you're still stuck working off what has already been done for you. The samples you like from Bulb/Periphery come from Superior, which are untreated raw sounds. You have a lot more control over them.

And the easiest answer is to find out what cymbals you like the sound of, and find similar sounds. You ignored Shadow when he answered you - many manufacturers offer samples of their entire line of cymbals. Trying two isn't really going to tell you anything.


----------



## Djenty (Feb 13, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> There's no easy answer or tips. Spend a little time learning to mix. Cymbals are not approached individually in a mix like drums are. They're all typically captured by the overheads.
> 
> You're even more confined with the Ezdrummer samples, since they're already pre-mixed and treated. You can add more effects yourself, but you're still stuck working off what has already been done for you. The samples you like from Bulb/Periphery come from Superior, which are untreated raw sounds. You have a lot more control over them.
> 
> And the easiest answer is to find out what cymbals you like the sound of, and find similar sounds. You ignored Shadow when he answered you - many manufacturers offer samples of their entire line of cymbals. Trying two isn't really going to tell you anything.



I found after a while with effects that I got quite a bit closer to the sound I want. I'm unsure how to put samples into EZD anyway. I may be getting SD 2.0 very soon so yay!

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Augury (Feb 14, 2012)

Djenty said:


> So is this possible?
> I really want that short "Tss" "Tss" sound!



The Superior Drummer has actually a couple of those chinas. I think that's what you're searching for.


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 14, 2012)

staxx in SD2.0


----------



## ArrowHead (Feb 14, 2012)

Djenty said:


> I found after a while with effects that I got quite a bit closer to the sound I want. I'm unsure how to put samples into EZD anyway. I may be getting SD 2.0 very soon so yay!
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.



Amazon is offering an upgrade package - EzDrummer to Superior 2 for $99. Good time to strike!


----------



## Djenty (Feb 21, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Amazon is offering an upgrade package - EzDrummer to Superior 2 for $99. Good time to strike!



YUS.

Forgot to thank you for that piece of info!

Now onto finding a decent clean tone through Pod Farm!

(lolwut)


----------

